# Trek 1.2 WSD vs. Giant Avail 3



## K-Fing

I recently decided to buy my first road bike. I have a hybrid now but I am going to start training for a sprint triathlon and want a bike better suited for longer rides. I went to two local bike shops and one store showed me the Trek 1.2 and the other offered the Giant Avail. Both bikes cost about what I was looking to spend. I do not know much about the components and which ones are better. Do the components on these bikes really make a difference or is it all about feel between these two? I am also open to suggestions if there are other bikes in my price range that are better.


----------



## tihsepa

What is your price range?


----------



## K-Fing

My price range is around $800.


----------



## tihsepa

I would recommend shopping for a closeout. Nicer components will make the bike a much nicer rider in the long term. At least 105. That should be able to be had in your price range if you look hard enough. Even easier if you will be riding any of the "less common" sizes. 
My first "real" road bike was all 105/Ultegra and its about 4 years old and probably 10k miles and still runs great. My wife has a Sirrus and the componentry has not lasted near as long. She will be on another bike this summer.


----------



## GerryR

K-Fing said:


> My price range is around $800.


I still think you need to increase this about $200 to get a bike that won't hinder you in a triathlon. The Sora brake levers are really in a poor location.


----------



## Muaythaibike

I got a Trek 1600.. Ultera read d, 105 everything else... Love it.. $1000. I agree spend the extra 200... Well worts the extra money..


----------



## greensubmarine

If you are looking at the Avail 3, it might be in your best interest to spend a little bit extra to get the Avail 1. It is a few hundred more, but it has the Shimano 105 components instead or the Sora. The frame is the same, so if the Avail 3 is comfortable for you, you will like this bike much more. The Sora components on the Avail 3 are ok if you are only going to ride once a week or less for shorter distances.. but if you are riding more frequently (which you will if you are training for a triathlon) the Sora gears will require adjustments much more frequently, and may not be as reliable. I am fairly new at riding too, I just started doing olympic and sprint tri's last year. I was on a hybrid before as well, and just picked up the new 09 Avail 3 and LOVE it. I don't how I did it before, the road bike makes such a difference. I tested a Scott and Trek before choosing the Giant. I went with the Giant because there is a slight slant in the handle bars which I found more comfortable.


----------



## mimason

Wife has a 2.1($1,000) w/ the carbon seat stays. It's a nice upgrade to get the better frame up front. You can upgrade components anytime. That said, I recommended a friend to look at a Jamis due to price. She got better components for the same price as the big names(Trek,Specialized,Giant etc.). Finding a bike that fits is more important than the name on the frame. If you find a shop willing to fit you properly and swap out stems then that would be a good thing too.


----------



## Nurse_Flash

K-Fing said:


> I recently decided to buy my first road bike. I have a hybrid now but I am going to start training for a sprint triathlon and want a bike better suited for longer rides. I went to two local bike shops and one store showed me the Trek 1.2 and the other offered the Giant Avail. Both bikes cost about what I was looking to spend. I do not know much about the components and which ones are better. Do the components on these bikes really make a difference or is it all about feel between these two? I am also open to suggestions if there are other bikes in my price range that are better.



I agree with the posts that suggest stepping up with a few more dollars. YES the equipment makes a difference. If you were riding for recreation then I would say an $800 bike with Sora is A-OK...but I think training for a TRI requires a little better equipment. I also feel better equipment "Feels" better...ride Sora for a month and then take a ride on a Durace equipped bike and you'll understand what I mean.

I snagged a closeout deal on a Scott Speedster S20 for $1200 -- Full 105 and included a set of 105 pedals too! The Scott came equipped with 105 complete, OK wheels, larger diameter anatomic bars, etc.

In english/leyman's terms: In cycling you get what you pay for. 

For what you are doing I would recommend Shimano 105 equipment. You will be very happy with this gruppo...it will perform well for you and for many years. I would swear the 105 set on my bike is the previous year's "Ultegra" gruppo (a better gruppo by name)

I would also recommend looking on Craig's list for a deal...I recently snatched a Giant Defy 3 (SAME AS THE AVAIL) off of Craig's list...it was brand new. The owner simply had no interest in riding. The tires were not even scuffed and I paid $300 for the bike...of course I stripped the Sora stuff and installed 105!  I am using this bike as a trainer.

Thumbs up though on the Giant Avail -- Good choice! Consider the Giant Defy 1 (Avail 1) -- http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/2266/32191/

It comes complete and ready to go! Check the reviews. I believe this bike can be had for about $1250. If you can't swing the $$ then get the best bike you can for the money...be a thrifty shopper and look for the deal...

Don't buy a bike thinking that you will upgrade as you go along. Buying parts over time turns out to be more expensive in the long run. Trust me...I've done this already. I spent a year building up a mountain bike...I bought the most inexpensive bike in the series...the frames were all the same up to the top model. I spent big $$ on upgrading over time. After the fact I figured I would have been better of just bucking up in the beginning...at least I would have enjoyed the "whole package" from the beginning of my ride...instead I piece-mealed the the thing and was never happy because the bike was forever in a state of build-up.

I strongly recommend the Giant Defy as I feel it is perfect for the beginning road biker...the bike is comfy, nice ride and it has sharp handling characteristics...a good start in my opinion. I love my Defy!

Remember cycling is about having FUN...When I ride my bike I don't think about a thing...I forget about the bike. I pedal and click the shifters...to me, if I don't have to think about the equipment then the equipment is perfect...I have stories that involve Sora which include much more colorful language that would be considered inappropriate for this forum.  

Good luck and be safe!

PS: BUY A GOOD SADDLE! I spent about 3 months of my life trying to find the right saddle. I was buying $50 junks from the LBS....one after the other. My butt was sore, my privates would go numb...I finally broke down and spent $300 on a Selle Italia Stratos...best $300 I ever spent! Yet another piece of equipment I never think about now...I just ride... :thumbsup:


----------



## Nurse_Flash

*Also...Biomechanics*



K-Fing said:


> I recently decided to buy my first road bike. I have a hybrid now but I am going to start training for a sprint triathlon and want a bike better suited for longer rides. I went to two local bike shops and one store showed me the Trek 1.2 and the other offered the Giant Avail. Both bikes cost about what I was looking to spend. I do not know much about the components and which ones are better. Do the components on these bikes really make a difference or is it all about feel between these two? I am also open to suggestions if there are other bikes in my price range that are better.



Others may start throwing things at me but...

The triple cranksets (FSA Vero) are wider then your typical compact 2-ring road crank. 

In my opinion if you're in that small gear you could probably get off and walk faster up the hill you are trying to climb.

ALSO...the triple is wider...consider this...your feet will be spead farther apart and this will change your pedal stroke. If you are small frame or have a narrow pelvic girdle this may affect the angle of your lower leg in relation to your knee. Also...when racing you want to be as narrow as you can be...a few extra centimeters could make the difference between you slipping by someone or locking pedals. Also...you may avoid a few "snickers" and finger pointing with a compact crank set...my friends were mean when I first started! 

Last thing...REMOVE ALL REFLECTORS from your new race bike, and that little plastic piece on the back wheel behind the gears too. :thumbsup:


----------



## slapschott

both bikes are going to be about the same...its going to be the diffference of a nike shoe versus a reebok shoe there going to fit differently but ultimately are very similar. The trek frame was made by Giant and as Giant is one of the largest mfg in the world you should get a little bit better deal. The Giant is going to have their signature aluxx tubing which allows a thinner tubing while making it stiffer and lighter. If you are able to look at your local shop, see if they have any demo's from last year on sale. Usually you can get a lightly ridden demo bike for around 700 for a 105 bike.


----------



## mimason

slapschott said:


> The trek frame was made by Giant


May I ask how you know this? Would this also include the 2.1 w. carbon stays? Thx.


----------



## slapschott

I work at a shop. and its cheaper for trek, specialized, jamis, colnago, etc. to outsource their frames to Giant because they have twelve factories in Taiwan and more in china so its more cost effecient and allows Trek to focus on their high end Madone and development in Waterloo...this includes all the carbon bits as well


----------

